# Lionel Pre War Info please - Freight and Pass.



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently purchased a 1688 set and got 3 cars with it , but now would like to add one or more cars to the train.

One thing I have noticed is my couplers are different, they are the 'link' stlye I think they are called. The other cars have the same look except they have a black box around them.

What do I have, I mean what year do I have? I have googled, but don't think I am searching for the right words.

My Pre War set is the 1688, black with die cast loco and tender. Non Whistling Non Smoke. My cars behind the tender are the shell, baby ruth and then the caboose. All my cars have a four digit number starting with 16.

I would like to get a search light car, but all the ones have that other style, was one ever available?

Is there a list of cars that were available?

Also, passenger cars? What numbers can i look for for these that might have come with my 1688?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine was made from 36 to 40. Black was uncatalogued in 39,40. SO if you want to see a set descrption of the set, a repro of a 36 catalog will have it. The babe ruth, oil and caboose. Or a pair of 1690's with the 1691.

The Prewar Doyle has is referenced.

The set was under 9 bucks in 36.

If you buy a set of service disk some catalogs come with it, If you like prewar maybe you should shop for these catalogs.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you T-Man, I will look up those pass. car numbers.

Bryan


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations on acquiring a very nice train set.

Your cars probably have what is known as the "latch coupler" which has a spear and a spring-loaded latch. The other kind of prewar coupler you might see is known as the "box coupler" which uses the same spear but has a black box instead of a latch. The two are compatible and will couple together just fine. The only issue you might run into is the height of the couplers not matching up with different series of cars. Usually "close enough" works just fine, but I've heard of some having significant differences. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the Searchlight cars so I can't say if you'll run into any issues there. Keep in mind that postwar Lionel cars with knuckle-style couplers are not compatible, but the difference is obvious when you see them.

The 1690/1691 set is indeed the passenger car set that came with the 1688. There are other passenger cars sets that work and look great with the 1688 and other smaller prewar Locos, though, such as the 1630/1631, 2630/2631, 2640/2641, and 2642/2643. Most other prewar passenger cars are a bit larger/taller and look a little too big with these smaller locos.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here are three 1690's with a 248.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent info from Gerard, above. Fully concur!

Sometimes, the latch couplers get rusty, springs break, etc. You get get repro ones from several sources (attached with bend-over tabs at the end). I'd recommend Jeff at www.ttender.com

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Crofinger (Nov 22, 2013)

T-Man said:


> Here are three 1690's with a 248.


I just got a pair of 1690's and a 1691. Are these pretty sought after?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the best coupler information I could find.latch couplers introduced in 1923,box coupler introduced in 1936, automatic box coupler in 1938 (steel plate on back of box for magnet).


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there any definitive guide to O-gauge couplers? I also have a few different coupler styles on some of my trains, many of which I suspect are pre-war.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I know that I saw a nice chart once with descriptions. pics, and dates for each type. I have not been able to locate it yet but will keep looking. The info above I found online, I believe it was an excerpt from a Greenburg book.
Randy


----------

